# Puppy class vs private one to one instruction...help!



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Puppy class definitely at this age. The pup needs socialization with other pups and people.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Lainer04! I wondered about that, too. I've been planning on Dulcie for a long time and did a ton of reading. The consensus seems to be puppy classes for SURE! It is a way to not only work on puppy training (puppy obedience) but more importantly to socialize your puppy to both other puppies and lots of people!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I tend to agree with puppy classes - just really pay close attention to the way all the dogs interact. It happens far too often that a bully in the class can cause long term issues with your pup. Don't worry about offending classmates or instructors - you have to live with your dog and any issues that arise for the next 15 years so go ahead and protect that puppy. Just don't hover, it's a fine line balancing socializing. You know your pup better than they do, if something doesn't feel right, go ahead and take your pup out of a situation and let him/her relax and regroup if needed. No reason to overwhelm a baby. But, remember to let him/her play and learn. 

Remember, too, have fun, if you're having a good time and relaxed, the pup has a much better time relaxing and learning and playing. So, enjoy yourself, the puppy stage doen't last nearly long enough. (and then again, sometimes it's lasts far too long lol)


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what border kelpie said.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Puppy class every time, following BK's excellent advice. But do make sure it is the right puppy class, using rewards rather than yank and shove or other aversive methods, and with an instructor that is happy to let your pup sit with you and watch if that is what he needs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do private one on one training and I still say puppy class! If I had clients tell me they were planning to bring a puppy home I would give them a referral to my obedience club and/or one other place I know that does good puppy classes. the puppy class should be much more focused on socialization experiences than obedience orders. You want the puppies to play with each other and be handled by many different people, meet different kinds of people, walk on different surfaces and the like.

Manners obedience (sit, down, stand, stay, wait, come), loose leash walking and the like can be done yourself at home and then practiced outside the home as your puppy's attention gets better. If you need help with that stuff you can hire a trainer.

Most of the dogs and people I work with are adult dogs adopted through shelter programs. Generally there are specific behavioral issues to be dealt with.


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone, it will be puppy kindergarten and if needed additional one to one training at home. Happy 4th!!!!:usa2:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would agree with puppy classes -- but, I will say with my last poodle, Jake, the puppy classes did not work with my schedule, so I booked private, one-on-one with a trainer, on Sundays and accomplished far more since we could work on Jake's specific needs and issues, etc. It worked great for us. He got quite a bit of socialization, though, so I was more concerned about the Basic Puppy stuff, like leash walking, sit, eye contact (which was the first exercise we worked on), etc. Again, I only signed up for one on one due to my schedule, but it was like having your own tutor! I loved it.

We started the classes when he was around 5 months old I believe.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fully agree on puppy kindergarten and I would *not* wait until all vaccinations are done. If Tucker were mine, I'd get that handsome boy started the moment he meets the entrance requirements at a puppy socialization class .

Love what BorderKelpie said about watching for a class bully, too.

Lily cd re has posted in her Ian Dunbar thread about the good doctor's opinions on puppy classes. That worked wonderfully for my last puppy.


----------



## Nicolen (Nov 24, 2013)

My Wallace is 10 weeks old and we are starting kindergarten tomorrow night! After reading everything here and talking with people, we decided we'd start with that and then do private obedience lessons a little later. I have a great trainer that I used with our last dog (in group lessons) but in looking back, I think we would've accomplished more one on one. We didn't interact with the other dogs in the group lesson anyway. If I felt like Wallace had dog to dog aggression, I might be more interested in having lessons with other dogs so he could learn to be around them, but I don't think that's the case (I hope!). Anyway, that's my thought process and plan!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That sounds like a great plan Nicolen. I am sure Wallace will get great socialization experience at puppy K and then you will get good obedience with your private trainer. That approach is what I would always recommend.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I paid for a year of a trainer. That was his only option. We only had two classes and I am not thrilled. What should I have him work on since it is all paid for?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

mom2six said:


> I paid for a year of a trainer. That was his only option. We only had two classes and I am not thrilled. What should I have him work on since it is all paid for?


you have my sympathy about the year pre-pay. but to try to salvage the situation - what have you worked on so far? what was his work plan?


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

patk said:


> you have my sympathy about the year pre-pay. but to try to salvage the situation - what have you worked on so far? what was his work plan?


 not so much...... not biting and to sit. She is amazing and never nips anymore. I worked a lot at home on that.
He concentrated on me being the leader and she should wait for permission to leave crate as well as front door. If not I am suppose to Bah and shut crate etc. Honestly, I haven't followed through because that is not my personality. She prob wouldn't steal items or come better when I call her, but I will find another way.


----------



## PNWMama (Mar 18, 2014)

We did both - initially started with a trainer because the puppy class we were planning to take didn't start for almost a month after Jasper arrived. The trainer was helpful, but at that point (11 weeks old), trying to work on things for 90 minutes at a stretch was just way too long for him. We ended up talking (about training him) quite a lot. (The first 2 sessions (starting the day after Jasper arrived) got us off to a good start, though.) However, in the meantime we went to a "puppy playtime" at the training school that we were planning on and didn't like it AT ALL. Very dirty, no attempt to regulate play (except by squirting puppies who acted aggressively!), no division by size or age or energy level (some of the "puppies" were a year old), and they said vaccinations beyond the first set weren't required, yet didn't check to make sure the puppies attending weren't going to dog parks or other high-risk spots. (Several were.) Jasper wanted to stick by us and avoid the free-for-all (smart move!), and after a few minutes of this they insisted that we should force him to join in the play; that I was coddling him and teaching him to be afraid. I refused, and we left. Ended up finding a further-away but much better, positive-based training program and joined classes right away. They've been great. We've gotten at least as much out of each of them as the private training, plus all of the socialization benefit. (And the teachers have been great about answering specific questions immediately after class, too.)

So, definitely puppy classes - but don't be shy about switching if they are not the RIGHT classes!

Have fun


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think 90 minutes is way too long, even for a dog that is older and has pretty good skills already. when you are doing privates of course you can't make 10 minute appointments, but I do 45 minute privates as I think the dog and the people pretty much run out of gas after that.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree with Lily. Once a dog gets tired or bored you are losing ground by trying to continue. If I see a dog about to check out in a 1 hour group class I speak to the owner telling them to give the dog a break but they are welcome to listen & watch because the info is still something they can work at home. Privates are 30 minutes for me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

